# Denison/Red-Line Torpedo Barb Injury



## SwimShell (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello. I'm hoping someone can shed some light on why one of our denison / red line torpedo barbs has a terrible nose or snout injury which is getting progressively worse. Nose appears to be wasting away. No other fish is affected, just one. Could it be because these barbs can dart across the tank at such a high speed that the fish has hit its nose and damaged it? Why would it be getting worse? Can find nothing from internet search. Has anyone else here experienced this?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and sorry to hear about your fish 

Can you answer as many of these as possible so we can get an idea of what's going on in your tank? And if you can get a decent picture, upload that as well.

1. Size of tank?

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit?

3. Temperature?

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? 

5. How long the aquarium has been set up?

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?

9. a. Filtration?
b. Heater?

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?

11. a. Water change schedule?
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
d. Water conditioner used?
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?

12. Foods?
How often are they fed?

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary
Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz3bvtwhFAL
​


----------



## SwimShell (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, Romad.
Hopefully you can see four pictures attached to this reply...please bear with me, still getting to grips with the forums on here.


----------



## SwimShell (Jun 1, 2015)

The tank is 240 litres, all water parameters are within normal range (as of last testing), temp 24C, live plants, heated and filtered. Tank has been set-up approx. 2 yrs.

We have six denison/red line torpedo barbs in total (along with dwarf rainbows, five banded barbs, siamese algae eaters, snails & dwarf clawed frogs - all in good health).

I feel terrible for the little fella, it looks awful :-(


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He could have injured it but now it looks like a secondary fungal or bacterial infection on top of it. 

Do you have a QT tank that you could isolate him in? 

And what type of meds do you have on hand if any? If you could get your hands on some Kanaplex, that would be my go to med. If not, Tetracyclene or Furan2. I'm finding it more an more difficult to get meds at the pet stores since they seem to be taking everything off of the shelves these days 

Minimally, put the fish in QT and dose with AQ salt to give the electrolytes a boost. Daily water changes if possible and keep the temp around 75 (if bacterial, they thrive at higher temps). If you don't have a tank available, a critter keeper at Petco/Petsmart will cost you around $10 for the 3 gallon. You can put a 25w heater in there.


----------



## SwimShell (Jun 1, 2015)

Romad, thank you so much for your reply. It's really appriciated. I'll definitely be getting some medication following your suggestion. I had assumed this was a lingering injury and had not considered a subsequent infection...fingers crossed for successful treatment. Thanks again


----------

